
Affordable Housing Developers Hope to Build Tall in Mission District - Dowwie
http://missionlocal.org/2016/07/affordable-housing-developers-hope-to-build-tall-in-mission-district/
======
maxharris
How much more expensive would it be if they made each unit have a nicer
ceiling height? A decent room needs to be taller than eight feet. Old
buildings often have ceilings that are 10-12 feet from the floor.

Once a basic structural feature like this is built into a building, it's
basically impossible to fix it without tearing the structure down. If and when
people get richer in the future, and want something better, they are going to
be stuck with this thing, which is a shame.

------
maxharris
That's only nine stories, and they're calling that _tall_?

When beautiful skyscrapers stretch to 70+ stories, nine is anything but tall.

~~~
dagw
Tall is relative. If you're several stories taller than any other building in
the neighborhood then you're a tall building.

